# Castle



## Darfion (Dec 15, 2004)

Here's one for you lovely people


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 15, 2004)

Water color?
I tried water color a while back.... but I never really got into it, it's not a detailed enough medium for me.
I use acrilics or oils...

Good work though...


----------



## terri (Dec 15, 2004)

Oh, I like this one a lot.....      I do like your watercolors, and I think I like them precisely for the reason that they are very Impressionistic in nature, and I love that look.   Nicely done!


----------



## mygrain (Dec 15, 2004)

Love the colors Darren.  I think is my fav so far. have you tried wax resist yet?

Water colors can be very detailed... very very detailed. The problem i have with water colors...i think i may have said this before but you have to layer the colors backwards...meaning you have to work from light to dark building layers as you go which is very different from painting with oils or acrylic...inwhich you paint from dark to light building layers as you go.


----------



## Niki (Dec 15, 2004)

Uh I already answered in your board.


----------



## Darfion (Dec 17, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> have you tried wax resist yet?


Not yet.  I have tried oil pastels as a resist and obviously masking fluid.


----------

